# Where did my eyelashes go?



## breathless (Jan 29, 2006)

i dont know where to put this. i figured this can go in the hair forum, because, my lashes are hairs, right? haha. so, of course. here i go.

i'm pregnant. this is what i noticed this morning as i was putting on mascara. i have hardly any top lashes left on my right eye! you know how you normally have like 100 lashes? well, i have like, 10. is this whole pregnancy thing taking my lashes away from me? *cries*

have you ever been in my stage? if so, what did you do to help those lashes out?

i need some reasurrance. i hope everything is okay! is it?


----------



## Liz (Jan 29, 2006)

i hear pregnancys are very taxing on your body. so lashes might be one of the things that your body will have problems with.

but congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## breathless (Jan 29, 2006)

oh. for sure! very "taxing" on the body. i love your taxing word by the way :icon_love. anywho! thank you very much! i'm so excited and i cant wait for this process to be over!


----------



## breathless (Jan 29, 2006)

my hair on top of my head and my nails are growing faster. not thicker though. that would be wonderful though since my hair is so fine.

so, i'm reading this article. maybe my lashes are falling out because sometimes i forget to take my prenatal vitamins? possible!

but, reading this article even further along, this hair loss is only temporary! *sigh of relief*

thank you! that was a great article!


----------



## Summer (Jan 29, 2006)

It's all those hormones. When you are done with your pregnancy, things will go back to normal. Slowly, but you'll get there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## breathless (Jan 29, 2006)

your welcome!

i always hear of beautiful hair during pregnancy =] yay!


----------



## breathless (Jan 29, 2006)

yea. for sure. i'm finally relaxing about this whole situation now. haha. i was so scared at first! but, i've read an article and it made me feel better. i talked to my boyfriend last night about it too and he thinks i'm silly and that everything will be okay in the end =]


----------

